# Looking for electric guitar plans



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone have some links where I can find plans to build an electric guitar? I'd probably buy the neck. So I guess I'd only be making the body.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know about any plans, but there are several online sites and suppliers that have useful info. Several of the forums were very helpful during my two builds. 

There are plenty of online schematics too. Good luck...it's a great project!

MIMF.com
Projectguitar.com
Stewmac.com
harmony-central.com


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I think I would like to buy a neck and all the hardware. I just want to make the body and install the neck and hardware and assemble it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

VIFmike said:


> Well I think I would like to buy a neck and all the hardware. I just want to make the body and install the neck and hardware and assemble it.


Buying the neck simplifies things a lot, and is the route I took. I initially bought cheap prewired pickups that ended up sounding like any other $99 China Strat, so I swapped them. If you at least upgrade the pickups, you'll get a much better and more unique sound....cheaper to do now than later.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

VIFmike said:


> Well I think I would like to buy a neck and all the hardware. I just want to make the body and install the neck and hardware and assemble it.


 Try www.grizzly.com:yes:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I went to a few pawn shops until I found a Squire Strat with a good neck and a beat to hell body. I used that as a template for routing out the pickups and pots. I paid $50 out the door for it and it had good pick ups, even though I didn't end up using them.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

These will be of interest...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/jwells393/StratBP2201.jpg


http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:103&tx=74&ty=84

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Would love to see a build thread. This what my son wants to do


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might look at Grizzly tool company. They have 28 pages of their catalog devoted to guitar building with the parts, tools, machinery, kits, books and DVD's. The president of the company likes to build guitars.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of info. I like the diagram as well. Looks like more research and planning to do before starting. Thanks guys!


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Highly recommend Stewart-MacDonald, aka stewmac.
You can buy kits and they offer a great selection of luthier tools:
http://www.stewmac.com


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a good 3D representation of a strat. you could download it and modify it to what you want

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=ab3e879b678af44f1dee989d1177ef4e

and some teles

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=d63d106c12c3f759ad347847c4726934&ct=mdrm

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=3839f1edddecf07c502e2eeb62a0f66d

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=1971b662738e58fd207a7604d676d24c

just to get you started...

BUT, here is a very good read on building guitars as well

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/0...igs-and-35-more-resources-for-newbie-luthiers

Paul


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

StewMac is the place to start.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a good book on it, sent you a pm.


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Grizzly.com


----------



## adey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys. I just joind this site because I need some basic knowledge so I can make my own guitars. Just stumbled acrosd this thread. Have a look at this guys you tube videos. This has really inspired me to build the whole thing myself. A beautiful guitar. 10 videos in the series. 
Adey.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSDzBv_rIA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## adey (Feb 21, 2013)

http://vinceg.net/GuitarProject/AppendixC.htm


----------



## adey (Feb 21, 2013)

http://mmg.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jwells393/StratBP2201.jpg.html


----------



## adey (Feb 21, 2013)

There are lots of posts in this thread.
Various guitar plans in various formats.
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/271924-telecaster-plans.html

Hope this helps


----------

